# Garrard Watches Low Value?.



## Twincam

Why are garrard watches not worth much?. Did not think they would be worth loads, but would have thought they would be more than there current prices. Some of them are really nice. Also are there still watches being made with the garrard name on them?.


----------



## mrteatime

thought chelsea were gonna pay Â£30m for him? h34r:


----------



## Mutley

mrteatime said:


> thought chelsea were gonna pay Â£30m for him? h34r:


 :lol:


----------



## Twincam

No that would be overpriced lol.


----------



## feenix

Twincam said:


> Why are garrard watches not worth much?. Did not think they would be worth loads, but would have thought they would be more than there current prices. Some of them are really nice. Also are there still watches being made with the garrard name on them?.


I think the current prices are simply a matter of fashion. Although Garrard watches are of reasonable quality, there are a lot of them about and very few collectors. And lets face it, its collectors that set the prices of watches. Just look at how expensive some Swatches are.


----------



## Russ

here's mine from 1962, haven't got much of an idea of its worth. It is very well made and keeps excellent time.


----------



## Rotundus

the petrol station logo doesnt help imho


----------



## mrteatime

desmondus rotundus said:


> the petrol station logo doesnt help imho


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

desmondus rotundus said:


> the petrol station logo doesnt help imho


Wouldn't want to shell out much on that :lol:

Seriously though, it's a lovely old piece.


----------



## mel

Would anyone know if this would be the same "Garrard" who made such good record decks in the time period - they were always that much better than BSR or Phillips?

('course we're back in the days of 78's never mind vinyl 45's and LP's! h34r: - forgive the ramblings of an old f*rt







)


----------



## Russ

desmondus rotundus said:


> the petrol station logo doesnt help imho


Yep, there is obviously a Shell Oil connection there, but then again i posted to add value the thread not for people to pull it to pieces..  It's only a logo at the end of the day.

Perhaps it would look better if it said Shellus Oilus or Annoyingus Twatus.


----------



## Russ

desmondus rotundus said:


> the petrol station logo doesnt help imho


Yep, there is obviously a Shell Oil connection there, but then again i posted to add value the thread not for people to pull it to pieces..  It's only a logo at the end of the day.

Perhaps it would look better if it said Shellus Oilus or Annoyingus Twatus.


----------



## Russ

desmondus rotundus said:


> the petrol station logo doesnt help imho


Yep, there is obviously a Shell Oil connection there, but then again i posted to add value the thread not for people to pull it to pieces..  It's only a logo at the end of the day.

Perhaps it would look better if it said Shellus Oilus or Annoyingus Twatus.


----------



## Chally2

I've seen many Garrard watches and most have been very handsome. I'd guess that most have an Adolf Schild (latterly EtA) movement and will perform as well as any contemporary Swiss watch. Garrards often have the benefit of a good quality Dennison case in steel, gold or some form of gold/ base metal amalgam.

A lot of British jewellers of note had a range of these good quality Swiss watches in Dennison cases, but most seem to be worth a lot less than a similar watch from a "major" brand, even though they may be made up from the same parts bin.

A nice Garrards watch in good condition is a fine thing to own, despite its apparent market value.


----------



## Chally2

That's a lovely looking watch Russ, if you get bored with it once it has become worth nothing, then send it to me. 

Better still, pass it on to a family member who shares your love of handsome, but undervalued watch masterpieces.


----------



## Twincam

mel said:


> Would anyone know if this would be the same "Garrard" who made such good record decks in the time period - they were always that much better than BSR or Phillips?
> 
> ('course we're back in the days of 78's never mind vinyl 45's and LP's! h34r: - forgive the ramblings of an old f*rt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah same company. I think it started when garrad started making rifle sights during the first world war or something like that, as the company had good tooling etc. That part of the company then started making turntables years later. So yeah the very same company.


----------



## Twincam

Oh and i think it was the early 90s when they stopped making turntables.


----------



## Chippychap

mel said:


> Would anyone know if this would be the same "Garrard" who made such good record decks in the time period - they were always that much better than BSR or Phillips?
> 
> ('course we're back in the days of 78's never mind vinyl 45's and LP's! h34r: - forgive the ramblings of an old f*rt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I remember stacking a pile of records on the extended spindle but there was always one that

sliiiiiiiippppppppeeeeeddddd aaaannnnnnndddddd mmmaaaaddddeeee ''''''eeeemmmmm

rrruuuuunnnnnnnn sssssssssssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwww.

As for watch values, imho watches are much more than what you can flip 'em for.

If we said it's only worth two quid would you no longer like it?

Not getting at you mate and i think the question has been answered in a round about way.

Sorry if you are disappointed.


----------



## Twincam

potz said:


> Garrard was founded in 1735 by George Wickes. In 1802 Robert Garrard took control of the company which has been operating under this name ever since. Appointment to the PoW first came in the late 1700s and the company has had Royal Warrants ever since, serving 6 successive monarchs. Queen Victoria's crown was made by them as was the Admiral's Cup.
> 
> They have nothing to do with a manufacturer of electronic bits and pieces except share the same name.


The Garrard Engineering and Manufacturing Company was a British company which was famous for producing high-quality phonograph turntables. It was formed by the jewellers Garrard & Co in 1915 to create precision rangefinders, as they had the specialist equipment necessary. The company closed in 1992.

In 1915, Garrard & Company were asked to manufacture precision range finders for the British Artillery as they had both the craftsmen and machinery needed. In 1915, the Garrard Engineering and Manufacturing Company was created, and later became known for its phonograph turntables, ceasing operations in 1992

So it is sort of the same company, so there you go. Both extracts from Information on wikipedia


----------



## Rotundus

Russ said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> 
> the petrol station logo doesnt help imho
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, there is obviously a Shell Oil connection there, but then again i posted to add value the thread not for people to pull it to pieces..  It's only a logo at the end of the day.
> 
> Perhaps it would look better if it said Shellus Oilus or Annoyingus Twatus.
Click to expand...

that was an honest opinion. i do think its a decent looking watch bar the logo.

:nuke:


----------

